# Comment ouvrir un document Gimp ?



## judikael (14 Janvier 2005)

*Comment ouvrir un document GIMP ?*
*Bonjour,
 je vous supplie de me dire comment démarrer avec Gimp. Je ne trouve sur aucun site ni Tutoriel ni Forum la réponse à ma question :
 Gimp m'impose de travailler avec des documents de 64 Mo si je suis en résoltion 300 , en A4(21x29,7cm) et en Tif. C'est inacceptable un si gros document. Sur photoshop en R 300, 21x29,7cm et tif je suis en 24 Mo et je trouve cela déjà trop gros.
  J'aimerai tellement pouvoir démarrer sur Gimp pour quitter Bill mais ça fait des mois que je suis bloqué par ce problème.
  Je vous en supplie, aidez-moi SVP
  Amicalement*


----------



## ALKA (21 Janvier 2005)

judikael a dit:
			
		

> *Comment ouvrir un document GIMP ?*
> *Bonjour,
> je vous supplie de me dire comment démarrer avec Gimp. Je ne trouve sur aucun site ni Tutoriel ni Forum la réponse à ma question :
> Gimp m'impose de travailler avec des documents de 64 Mo si je suis en résoltion 300 , en A4(21x29,7cm) et en Tif. C'est inacceptable un si gros document. Sur photoshop en R 300, 21x29,7cm et tif je suis en 24 Mo et je trouve cela déjà trop gros.
> ...


 Si tu vas sur http://www.aljacom.com/~gimp/ tu dois trouver ton bonheur.
Bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## ALKA (21 Janvier 2005)

Et pour faire un peu d' exercices   http://forum.absolut-photo.com/ftopic296.php
Au fait les docs téléchargées sont à lire avec adobe reader

cordialement

Alka


----------

